

Free webbook on data-structs & algorithms, for Ruby/C/C++/Python/Java,Lua - danso
http://www.brpreiss.com/books/opus8/

======
danso
Oops, my bad, the book for Lua has not been written yet:
<http://www.brpreiss.com/books/opus9/>

And it's C#, not C <http://www.brpreiss.com/books/opus6/>

